# The British Open



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've been up since 4 AM watching the British Open, or just "The Open" for our friends across the pond. I think the usual Scottish weather is here in Miami right now, because it sure isn't there.

Who do you think will win? Everyone seems to be picking Tiger, but his first round under perfect conditions seemed fragile if you judged it by the look on his face. He looked upset at shots he hit and putts he missed, yet somehow, he managed to be 4 or 5 under par, (through 17 as I write this)... Maybe his standards for good play are slightly different than mine?

It's been an interesting morning...

I don't know if John Daly can keep up his good play, but it was nice to see how the crowds warmed up to him as a past champion. After all he's gone through, much of which he caused himself to go through, it would be nice to see him straighten up his life and make a comeback.

Rory McIlroy... OMG, what a huge talent. Shoots 63 in the first round and when asked if he understood the importance of what he had just done, admitted that he didn't really know.

Anyway, before I collapse back in bed, my pick is going to be Justin Rose. Who is yours?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice post Dennis I haven't seen any of it but I am a confused why everyone has tiger as fav.... Yes he is Tiger and a great player but his forum of late hasn't exactly been lighting the world on fire. There are guys going into the open with better from. It would be great to see Rory get up but I'd love to see Daly and his hyper colored pants win.


----------



## JESSIE P (Jul 13, 2010)

We all know Tiger doesn't start playing his A-game till the last 2 days )


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's true Jessie. The point is, Tiger looked so unhappy with shooting 67, I wonder what would make him happy?


----------



## JESSIE P (Jul 13, 2010)

I think what would make him happy is having the media leave him alone about his infidelity. We all know the man made bad choices. He's apologize and is now living and dealing with the reprocussions from those bad decisions. However the media can't just seem to leave him alone about it, which in turn probably has a lot to do with the fact he's not happy nor playing his best right now. Tiger will pick things up. Might take him some more time but he'll make the turn.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree that Tiger will probably play better when the press leaves him alone about his love life, but this is really the first time a lot of the foreign press has had a shot at him. In Britain, the tabloid press attends the Open, but the same people don't come to the Masters or U.S. Open. I do think he handled himself better in his first press conference. He didn't snap back at anyone.

Odd as it may seem, I think once the divorce is final, then following the flurry of questions he will have to suffer through about it, things will slack off. Maybe Tiger's bigger part of recovery will start around the beginning of next season.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It's too early to pick a winner, even though to my way of thinking Woods is on course to play a big part in Sunday's last few groups. I really liked watching McIlroy's play this morning. That youngster is just awesome when he is playing well. I was also very pleased to see JD put up a good score. Say what you want about Daly, but when he is playing decent golf, he is good for the game.

ESPN's telecast came on at 1:00 AM out here. I would watch a little, nap a little. Finally around 4:00 am I just got up and did some yard work.  

I will say this about a pretty good golfer who has a very good chance NOT to win. That is Mickelson. He just seems to invite trouble with his game when playing a links course. A great short game that saves a lot of pars won't get it done this week. Especially if the weather holds up. 

Personally if I were to get my wish it would be Tom Watson, and Rory McIlroy in the final group on Sunday, with perhaps McIlroy winning the jug after a 18 hole play off. Woods finishing third with Daly 4th would top it all off quite well for me.

If I had to pick a winner right now, I would have to go with someone other than a big name favorite coming out of the field.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I haven't watched the Open my self but I 'm happy to hear tha John daly is playing well. I'm here in Seattle helping my parents and according to my father Daly had his card pulled or was told by the PGA to clean up his act. Why wasn't Tiger? food for thought or I just can't remember if we discussed this once. My guess is that a European will win:dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The Tiger suspension (why not?) question has been hashed around various forums for quite a while now. Every scenario from Finchem's double standards, to Tiger taking time off from golf on his own to avoid a public suspension seem to be the most plausible. Tiger is a PGA cash cow, and Daly is not. For that reason alone Daly can easily come under more fire from the PGA than TW. Some international players complained about Daly. No one in the PGA ranks complains about TW. Both are two thirds of the top draws in golf, with Mickleson being the third member. I was under the impression that Daly lost his card when he fell out of the top 125 money list. However, the argument I hear a lot of is he did not play in enough tournaments to stay in the top 125 because of his suspensions. Suspension caused by some on course, and more off course behaviors. Someone needs to write a book on the inner, latent workings of the PGA, it's members, and their relationship with TW. That would be a world wide best seller for sure.


broken tee said:


> I haven't watched the Open my self but I'm happy to hear tha John daly is playing well. I'm here in Seattle helping my parents and according to my father Daly had his card pulled or was told by the PGA to clean up his act. Why wasn't Tiger? food for thought or I just can't remember if we discussed this once. My guess is that a European will win:dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

FrogsHair said:


> Someone needs to write a book on the inner, latent workings of the PGA, it's members, and their relationship with TW. That would be a world wide best seller for sure.


I agree, but the "old boy system" of the USGA and the PGA isn't likely to contain such a disgruntled individual that would lay it all out for us.

I've heard speculation, and keep in mind it was only speculation founded upon no rumor, much less even a tabloid lie, that Tiger is treated so specially that he was given a chance to take a self imposed suspension or have it handed down, the feeling being that if the PGA did it, it would be worse for the game than if he did it himself. It makes for good Hollywood, but nothing else.

I was bothered to hear that the likes of Sir Nick Faldo fell into the same category yesterday as John Daly, failing to contain their emotions enough over a bad round to be able to face the press and refusing interviews. On the other hand, kudos to Rory McIlroy for shooting 63-80 and coming to the press tent with a smile on his face to answer questions.

There are a ton of major championship winners who aren't going to make the cut. The Old Course didn't surrender a single round under par following the weather suspension.

The best play of the day was Watson at 18 nearly chipping in, literally leaving it on the lip. Hollywood couldn't have written his exit better unless he won.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I haven't watched the Open my self but I 'm happy to hear tha John daly is playing well. I'm here in Seattle helping my parents and according to my father Daly had his card pulled or was told by the PGA to clean up his act. Why wasn't Tiger? food for thought or I just can't remember if we discussed this once. My guess is that a European will win:dunno:


Daly's suspension was a result of far more than simple infidelity. Among other character flaws, he was a spousal abuser. That is a criminal act, not a simple civil infraction. He also did things on course that Tiger has never done. Daly walked off the course in mid round for no other reason than that he was not playing well. No excuses, no reporting to the committee and withdrawing, just left. The Tour isn't going to put up with that. 

Basically Tiger has never done anything that would warrant any action from the Tour. He's neither the first player on Tour, nor will he be the last to succumb to such temptations.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for straightening this grey headed ol* man out. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like Oosthuizen has a bag full of "non troublesome, weather proof" clubs.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was very impressed with him. I hope he keeps winning occasionally and isn't just a flash in the pan.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's Wednesday and while having a cup of coffee, I went through the usual sports writers I follow on Twitter to see what they were saying today. A few are still talking about the British Open and I haven't found anyone yet who thinks Oosthuizen is going to go away. All seem to say the shot of confidence he should get from winning the Open should elevate him into the upper echelons of golf.

I wonder if they really believe it or if they have jumped on a bandwagon so if he succeeds, they were right and if he fails, they have more sorry stories to write later on.

I hope he makes it. The guy is interesting.


----------



## PierreSA (Jul 12, 2010)

Well done to our Louis on winning the Open.I heard he bought himself a new set of wheels with some of his winnings.He got a new custom built John Deere tractor that has an extra seat for his daughter.He's a real farmboy and has a farm next door to his parents farm.Very humble guy who is now a superstar.GO LOUIS!!!!.


----------



## jasminejones (Jul 21, 2010)

Tiger's off his form lately, obviously because of his recent marital debacle. Things are going to change after this, especially in the golf betting world. He will no longer be the favorite to win. Can he bounce back? It's highly possible. But with the field of talent out there to get him, it's gonna be pretty difficult for him from where I see it. What about that Louis Oosthuizen huh? Played a hell of a game.


----------



## evan the lefty (Jul 29, 2010)

i had mcilroy winning and was excited to see a 63 then was worried if my pick would make the cut. my bud has rosie but he missed the cut by 1 stroke. he still is the hottest golfer now.


----------

